# PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise



## xCiRE007x (1. Januar 2013)

*PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*

Hallo ich wollte mich hier nach einer passenden Konfiguration für mich umschauen und wollte mal wissen, was ihr einbauen würdet. 


1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
1400-1500    Max.1800€ mit allen Zusatzkarten (Sound + Netzwerk(Mit WLAN) ) und Windows 7 Prof

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw? 
(Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)
Betr. Sys : Win7 Rest vorhanden

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten?
(SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
Altlasten ja, jedoch zu alt um genutzt zu werden / fehlende Komponenten

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
Eigenbau bitte 

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
Ja 22" Auflösung weiß ich nicht mehr aus dem Kopf

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)
Es werden Grafisch Intensive spiele gespielt (BF3, COD.,GTA , Dirt 3 usw) , dazu nutze ich ihn für Bild und Videobearbeitung, fürs Rendern und für CAD

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?

Ja soll er

8.) Gibts sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?

Sehr leise sollte er sein. Großes Gehäuse und Intel/ Nvidia nur in die Konfiguration mit herein


Lg und danke schonmal





P.S. Optional hätte ich noch einen Server bei mir zu stehen (Dual Prozessor). Der könnte auch aufs Neueste theoretisch gebracht werden. Es ist ein Fujitsu Siemens Primergy TX200. (2*intel Xeon watercooled + 2*600w Netzteil )


----------



## minicoopers (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Hey,

hier mal mein Vorschlag
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD250BW)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD)
1 x ASRock Z77 Extreme3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS90 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS90.AUAA50B)
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

HIer fehlt nun nur noch das Gehäuse, diese ist jedoch immer Geschmackssache  
Damit wärest Du dann bei ~ 1020€

Wenn Du viel Vidoebearbeitung machst dann könnte sich bei Dir auch der i7 3770K vielleicht lohnen


----------



## Softy (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Gehäuse kannst Du Dir mal das Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl oder Nanoxia Deep Silence anschauen.

Und Grafikkarte würde ich die Asus DC-II GTX 670 nehmen, die ist noch etwas leiser als die Gigbyte.


----------



## Legacyy (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

670er würde ich eine der hier empfehlen: 
Produktvergleich Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD), KFA² GeForce GTX 670 EX OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (67NPH6DV6KVZ), ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, Displ

Lautstärkevergleich mit Video : Die glorreichen Sieben: 7x Nvidia Geforce GTX 670 im Vergleichstest


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW)
1 x Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K)
1 x GeIL Dragon DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL11-11-11-28 (DDR3-1600) (GD316GB1600C11DC)
1 x ASUS Xonar DSX 7.1, PCIe (90-YAA0P0-0UAN0BZ)
1 x XFX Radeon HD 7970 1000M Black Edition Double Dissipation, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (FX-797A-TDBC)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 7970
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x NZXT Switch 810 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (CA-SW810-B1)
1 x Gigabyte GC-WB300D, 300Mbps, PCIe x1
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.3 (P10-550W/BN200)
1 x Microsoft: Windows 7 Professional 32Bit/64Bit, DSP/SB, 1er-Pack, labeled (deutsch) (PC)

1450€ mit soundkarte+wlan&bluetooth


----------



## DrWaikiki (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Was ist eigentlich mit einer WaKü?


----------



## ich111 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit einer WaKü?


 Dafür ist das Budget zu klein bzw würde dann nicht alzu viel für die Komponenten überbleiben. 
Außerdem erfordert eine Wakü Wartung und eine gute Luftkühlung ist auch sehr leise

Edit: Wenn Kompaktwasserkühlungen meinst: Die sind nicht besser als Luftkühler  (aber wesentlich teuerer, wesentlich lauter, 240er können zwar minimal stärker sein, aber mit leise ist da nix und die Lebensdauer ist auch weit unter der eines Luftkühlers)


----------



## DrWaikiki (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Naja, ich denke ins Budget sollte es schon passen. Es muss ja kein MoRa sein. Vlt. intern ein 240/360er und ein 120er im Heck.


----------



## ich111 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Wenn man die Graka aber nicht unter Wasser setzt braucht man gar nicht damit anfangen, die ist nämlich am lautesten und die Graka Kühler sind nicht die billigsten


----------



## DrWaikiki (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Naja, wenn du meinst  Dann soll er einen Macho ( kann man Semi-Passiv benutzen) nehmen.  Falls meh benötigt wird, kann er halt für die WaKü sparen oder einen Twin-Tower wie einen Silver Arrow, NH-D14 oder K2 nehmen.


----------



## TimNik981 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

wie währ's mit nem auffälligen Gehäuse?


----------



## DrWaikiki (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Hier ist auch mal ein schickes Gehäuse:Corsair Special Edition White Graphite Series 600T mit Sichtfenster (CC600TWM-WHT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## xCiRE007x (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Wakü würde ich nicht nehmen  vom Gehäuse her dachte ich an das pcgh GeForce 670 Gehäuse. 

Grafikkarte hab ich mich schon für die EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW. Sli würde ich vorbereiten. Ich hab hier mal ne Konfi was ich mir vorstellen könnte.

- i5 3570
- EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW
- Gigabyte z77x - UD3h Intel z77 ATX (mainboard bräuchte ich auch Hilfe )
- Cooler Master silencio 550 Gehäuse
- 480W BeQuiet 80+ Gold
- Asus xonar 7.1 soundkarte
- wlan Karte 
- Lüfter bin ich mir nicht sicher ? Habt ihr einen Leisen Rat 
- Samsung SSD 840 Pro
- Seagate Barracuda 1TB
- Win 7 Prof
- 16 GB Corsair vengeance Low Profile 1600
- Samsung cd/ DVD Brenner 


Was sagt ihr dazu ?


----------



## Softy (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Die EVGA ist so ziemlich die lauteste GTX 670, die man sich in den Rechner zimmern kann 

Das Cooler Master Silencio hatte PCGH mal getestet, hat beschissen abgeschnitten.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. Januar 2013)

Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich die Asus, die KFA oder die Gigabyte Windforce nehmen, die sind alle leise und kühl. Beim Gehäuse würde ich das Fractal Design Arc, das Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 oder 2 oder das Define R4 von Fractal Design nehmen.


----------



## xCiRE007x (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Naja die EVGA soll doch ordentlich rennen ? Sonst hatte ich noch die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC 2 GB angeschaut


----------



## Softy (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Außerdem brauchst Du zum Übertakten den i5-3570*K*.

Board dürfte auch das Gigabyte Z77X-D3H auseichen.

Kühler könntest Du einen Thermalright Macho HR02 Rev. A nehmen.

Bei der SSD reicht die normale SSD 840. Einen Unterschied zur Pro merkt man nur in Benchmarks (und im Geldbeutel )

Windows reicht auch Home Premium aus: http://www.amazon.de/Windows-Home-P...PJZO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357073975&sr=8-1

Und Samsung DVD-Brenner fallen gerne mal auseinander, wenn man sie schief anschaut  Daher würde ich eher ein LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen.


----------



## TimNik981 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*



Softy schrieb:


> Außerdem brauchst Du zum Übertakten den i5-3570*K*.
> 
> Board dürfte auch das Gigabyte Z77X-D3H auseichen.
> 
> ...


 Da hat jemand aber ganz doll recht.


----------



## xCiRE007x (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Ich meinte natürlich den 3570k  mein Fehler Sorry 

Und wie ist das pcgh GeForce GTx 670 Gehäuse so ? Weil die konfi mir auch recht gut gefällt


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. Januar 2013)

Wie bitte was ?  Das PCGH GTX670 Gehäuse ? Formuliere das bitte nochmal verständlich


----------



## xCiRE007x (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Neue Revision - PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX670-Edition: Geforce GTX 670 + Intel Core i7-3770K + 128-GB-SSD [Anzeige]

Von dem hier 

Das Fractal R4 pcgh Edition


----------



## ich111 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Das ist ein auf leise getrimmtes Define R4, ich persönlich würde aber das normale Define R4 nehmen, das ist nämlich bereits sehr leise und die nicht benutzten Lüfterplätze werden da durch Dämmaterial bedeckt, also kaum lauter als das PCGH Edition


----------



## -DarkY- (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Er meint diesen PCGH PC da 
Ehm ja,ich häng mich mal rein,hab ihn auch hergeschickt ^^
Ja,die EVGA GTX679 FTW ist wirklich laut wie sau,unter Last hat sie wirklich mit meinem Lapi mitgehalten 
Aber nun ist der Arctiv Twin Turbo II drauf und baam,leise,kühler und edler 
Aber nimm lieber eine von GB,Asus,KFA oder lass dir mal AMD Karten vorschlagen,die auch wirklich sau stark sind


----------



## xCiRE007x (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Jep DarkY danke nochmal, dass du mich hierher gebracht hast 

Neue Revision - PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX670-Edition: Geforce GTX 670 + Intel Core i7-3770K + 128-GB-SSD [Anzeige]

Der passt mir eigentlich auch.. Dann müssten nur die Zusatzkarten rein und Baff Disch


----------



## KaiTorben (1. Januar 2013)

Nene:
mieses NT, (relativ) schwacher CPU-luffi...

Ich würde es so machen:


der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
> 1 x Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW)
> 1 x Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K)
> 1 x GeIL Dragon DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL11-11-11-28 (DDR3-1600) (GD316GB1600C11DC)
> ...


----------



## Softy (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Und völlig überteuert


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. Januar 2013)

Nur zum Zocken reicht der i5 3570K auch, und die XFX HD7970 wird sehr sehr heiß, besonders an den Spannungswandlern 
Ansonsten sieht die Konfiguration ganz gut aus, Win7 Home Premium reicht aber auch.


----------



## KaiTorben (1. Januar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Nur zum Zocken reicht der i5 3570K auch, und die XFX HD7970 wird sehr sehr heiß, besonders an den Spannungswandlern
> Ansonsten sieht die Konfiguration ganz gut aus, Win7 Home Premium reicht aber auch.



1) Deshalb ist ja der Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 7970 dabei
2) Der TE wünsvht divh Professional


----------



## xCiRE007x (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Jungs tut mir leid aber ich hab was gegen AMD ..  Selbst wenn die stärker sind und so. Ich hab da einfach was dagegen Sorry . 

Und was mir noch durch den Kopf gegangen ist ist, dass ich doch sehr viel Videobearbeitung machen werde  (GoPro HD Hero Black Edition feat. HPI Savage X 4.6) da kommt ordentlich was zusammen


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (1. Januar 2013)

Was hast du denn gegen AMD? Die normale 7970 ist so schnell wie die 680 und kostet 150€ weniger??!!


----------



## Techki (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Dafür muss es doch einen Grund geben. PhysX ?! 
AMD ist "besser" ( P/L Verhältnis seh gut. DirectX 11.1 wir unterstützt ). ( bei Nvide nich ) "besser" Übertaktbar . 
PhysX lohnt sich m.M.n nicht , es gibt dafür noch zu wenige Spiele .


----------



## xCiRE007x (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Haben genug gezickt bei mir und nach ner Weile kann man da nur noch Kotzen :S

Ich werd mir mal die 7970 angucken  wenn nicht bei mir ist ein wenig Platz noch nach oben da


----------



## Techki (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Die Asus DCII 7970  is nicht schlecht


----------



## xXDarkRazerXx (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Hey ich würde dir die GTX 670 empfehlen z.B diese hier : Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC oder die hier  ASUS GTX670-DC2T (hier die non oc Variante ). Die GTX 670 ist ziehmlich stark und in vielen Spielen gleich auf wie die HD 7950 oder auch stärker, schwächer. Sie bietet PhysX, was ich derzeit DirectX 11.1 (Kepler unterstützt DirectX 11.1 auch, aber nicht vollständig) vorziehen würde, da es mehr PhysX Spiele gibt, wird sich aber sicher bald ändern und das AMD sich besser übertakten lässt würd ich jetzt nicht so sagen, denn manche erreichen mehr als 1300MHz Coretakt von 915MHz bei der GTX 670 (ist halt von Graka zu Graka unterschiedlich) Ahja und sie hat CUDA, was sich beim Rendern von Videos auszahlt


----------



## KaiTorben (2. Januar 2013)

xXDarkRazerXx schrieb:


> Hey ich würde dir die GTX 670 empfehlen z.B diese hier : Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC oder die hier  ASUS GTX670-DC2T (hier die non oc Variante ). Die GTX 670 ist ziehmlich stark und in vielen Spielen gleich auf wie die HD 7970 oder auch stärker, schwächer. Sie bietet PhysX, was ich derzeit DirectX 11.1 (Kepler unterstützt DirectX 11.1 auch, aber nicht vollständig) vorziehen würde, da es mehr PhysX Spiele gibt, wird sich aber sicher bald ändern und das AMD sich besser übertakten lässt würd ich jetzt nicht so sagen, denn manche erreichen mehr als 1300MHz Coretakt von 915MHz bei der GTX 670 (ist halt von Graka zu Graka unterschiedlich) Ahja und sie hat CUDA, was sich beim Rendern von Videos auszahlt



Watt laberst du fürn schrott?
1) Die 7970 ist mit dem neuen Treiber in ungefähr gleich auf mit der GTX 680, in Full-HD und höher sogar etwas davor, und in den meisten Spielen vor der GTX 670 (Hier geht's zum Test)
2) PhysX kannst du in die Pfeife rauchen, bei den zwei Spielen die das können. Außerdem kann das auch von der CPU berechnet werden
3) Ja, es ist von GraKa zu GraKa unterschiedlich, aber durchschnittlich sind die AMD besser zu OC'en. Aktzeptier das bitte einfach. 
4) Die GPGPU-Leistung der Keplers ist stark zurückgegangen, wenn es darum geht musst Fermi kaufen. Und es gibt ja auch noch OpenCL.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. Januar 2013)

KaiTorben schrieb:


> Watt laberst du fürn schrott?
> 1) Die 7970 ist mit dem neuen Treiber in ungefähr gleich auf mit der GTX 680, in Full-HD und höher sogar etwas davor, und in den meisten Spielen vor der GTX 670 (Hier geht's zum Test)
> 2) PhysX kannst dz in die Pfeife rauchen, bei drn zwei Spielen die das können. Azßerdem kann das auch von der CPU berechnet werden
> 3) Ja, es ist von GraKa zu GraKa unterschiedlich, aber durvhsvhnittlivh sind die AMD besser zu OC'en. Aktzeptier das bitte einfach.
> 4) Die GPGPU-Leistung der Keplersl ist stark zurückgegangen, wenn es darum geht musst Fermi kaufen. Und es gibt ja auvh noch OpenCL.



Mein alter deutschlehrer würde dich mit nem duden totschlagen 
Aber was du sagst ist vollkommen richtig


----------



## xXDarkRazerXx (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*



KaiTorben schrieb:


> Watt laberst du fürn schrott?
> 1) Die 7970 ist mit dem neuen Treiber in ungefähr gleich auf mit der GTX 680, in Full-HD und höher sogar etwas davor, und in den meisten Spielen vor der GTX 670 (Hier geht's zum Test)
> 2) PhysX kannst du in die Pfeife rauchen, bei den zwei Spielen die das können. Außerdem kann das auch von der CPU berechnet werden
> 3) Ja, es ist von GraKa zu GraKa unterschiedlich, aber durchschnittlich sind die AMD besser zu OC'en. Aktzeptier das bitte einfach.
> 4) Die GPGPU-Leistung der Keplers ist stark zurückgegangen, wenn es darum geht musst Fermi kaufen. Und es gibt ja auch noch OpenCL.



Sorry meinte ca. gleich auf mit der HD 7950 
Und ich sagte PhysX würde ich DERZEIT DirectX 11.1 vorziehen, da es kaum Spiele mit DirectX 11.1 gibt, aber wie gesagt wird sich das bald ändern.
Das AMD sich besser OC hab ich auch nicht verneint. Ich sagte nur das man dies nicht ganz so sagen kann, da AMD sich nicht viel besser OC lässt...
(Die GTX 670 ist auch um einiges leiser als die HD 7970 und ich rede hier von den Custom designs)


----------



## xCiRE007x (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

So Jungs iche bins  

hier mal Die aktuelle Konfig.

- Intel Core i7-3770K Box, LGA1155
- Mainboard suche ich noch (wie gesagt empfehlungen  bitte geeignet für Übertakten und Crossfire / SLi
- 16GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27
- FRACTAL DESIGN Define R4 Titanium Grey
- Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort / Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, PCI-Express  (welche davon würdet ihr nehmen)
- be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-600W 80+Gold
- Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB SATA 3 6GB/s
- Samsung SSD 840 120GB SATA 6Gb/s
- NOCTUA CPU-Kühler NH-U12DX SE1366
- LG BH10LS38 Blu-Ray Brenner Retail
- ASUS Xonar D2X, PCIe x1 (90-YAA055-1UAN00Z)
- D-Link DWA-547 Rangebooster PCI Adapter
- Win7 Prof 64bit


So was sagt ihr dazu ? 
MB Vorschläge bräuchte ich noch genau so das mit der GraKa..

bin damit auf HV bei 1370,80 zzgl. MB


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Die Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ist laut, nimm bitte eine von diesen: 7200.14 in SATA 3.5" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der Noctua passt nicht, ich würde den EKL K2 nehmen: EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mainboard: Produktvergleich ASRock Z77 Extreme6, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGKX0-A0UAYZ), ASUS P8Z77-V, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBHZ0-G0EAY0DZ), ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U 
Beim Netzteil würde ich das nehmen, das hat Cable Management: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 680W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-680W/BN199) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ich würde die HD7970 nehmen, das sie etwas flotter ist und es 3 Games gratis gibt.
Windows 7 gibt es bei Amazon für 35 Euro.


----------



## xCiRE007x (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

jo danke das ist mal ne antwort  (neue Konfig. kommt heut noch  

welche games gibts bei der HD7970 dazu ?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. Januar 2013)

Wenns ins budget passt, wäre ein be quiet! Dark power pro 10 750 watt auch ein guter saftspender

Edit: zur hd 7970 gibts die spiele hitman: absolution, sleeping dogs und far cry 3 dazu


----------



## xXDarkRazerXx (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Also Mainboard würde ich dir das Asrock Z77 Extreme4 oder Extreme6 empfehlen. Als Cpu-Kühler den Macho, EKL Alpenföhn K2, Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E
Beim Netzteil reicht auch das hier reichen: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM oder falls du mal vorhast SLI/CF zubetreiben nimm das, welches "ich" vorgeschlagen hat.


----------



## TheJumper0 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Ich werf mal noch das Gigabyte in den Raum Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.

Ist ein top Board


----------



## DrWaikiki (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Als Board kann ich das MPower nur empfehlen  
MSI Z77 MPOWER, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7751-030R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Das MPower würde ich nicht nehmen, da  1. man nicht über den Offset-Modus übertakten kann und 2. alle Slots über die CPU angebunden sind.
Wobei letzeres nicht so tragisch ist, wenn man nicht so viele Erweiterungskarten nutzt.
Das UD3H von Gigabyte ist meiner Meinung nach das bessere Board


----------



## DrWaikiki (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Naja, solang man OCen kann ist doch alles in Butter 
Das Giga-Board ist auch gut. Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP4 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Das hier hat, falls du es brauchst, auch noch Thunderbolt.


----------



## TheJumper0 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Nur für thunderbolt ist der Aufpreis viel zu hoch!

Nimm das UD3H 

Ein Board ohne Offset für den Preis ?  (Also das Mpower)


----------



## DrWaikiki (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Um ehrlich zu sein, ich hab bis heute nicht gecheckt was Offset ist


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Offset ist meiner Meinung nach recht praktisch, da dann die Vcore im Idle abgesenkt wird und nicht auch im Idle immer die voller Vcore anliegt. Das spart Strom, die CPU wird kühler, der Lüfter muss nicht so viel drehen, dadurch wird alles leiser und die Funktion verlängert die Lebensdauer der CPU


----------



## DrWaikiki (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Hmm, wieso ist das MSI Z77A-GD80 das sparsamste Board im Test bei Hardwareluxx?
Test: MSI Z77 MPower - Big Bang High-End-Mainboard
Oder ist das nur wegen fehlenden Zusatzchips?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Ja, das denke ich auch. Außerdem ist der Offset im Standardmodus nicht aktiviert, von daher liegt das wohl an den Zusatzchips. man zahlt vielleicht bei einem Gigabyte Mainboard 5 Euro mehr Strom im Jahr, dafür verbraucht das MSI wenn die CPU übertaktet ist mehr Strom


----------



## DrWaikiki (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Ich denke hinterher wirds auf dasselbe herauskommen.  Er kann ruhig das Gigabyte Board nehmen. Von ASRock evtl. das Extreme 4/6 und von Asus P8Z77-V


----------



## TheJumper0 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Offset find ich wirklich praktisch 

Ich finde das Gigabyte hat einfach ein sehr gutes P/L Verhältniss.
Mehr Funktion braucht der normale Anwender nicht!

Von Asus hört man ja nicht mehr so viel gutes..

Die Asrock Boards sind aber auch


----------



## DrWaikiki (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Der RMA-Support bei Asus soll ja relativ schlecht sein.


----------



## xCiRE007x (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

- Intel Core i7-3770K Box, LGA1155
- Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H, Intel Z77, ATX
- 16GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27
- FRACTAL DESIGN Define R4 Titanium Grey
- Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort / Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, PCI-Express (laut den Daten sind die fast gleich auf, die GTX 670 ist ein kleinen kick besser wie ich herauslese.. Was sagt ihr ? 7970 oder 670 ? kosten beide fast gleich viel 355 - 360 )
- Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB SATA 6GB/s
- Samsung SSD 840 120GB SATA 6Gb/s
- EKL Alpenföhn K2
- LG BH10LS38 Blu-Ray Brenner Retail
- ASUS Xonar D2X, PCIe x1 (90-YAA055-1UAN00Z)
- D-Link DWA-547 Rangebooster PCI Adapter
- Win7 Prof 64bit

Im Anhang alle Teile nochmal bei HV. 

Hier zur Galerie :

Galerie 1357145221 - Pic-Upload.de


kommt auf:   PC    1477,15 ,-
          Win7 Prof       83,90 ,-

*Ergibt insgesamt:  1561,05  ,-*



Lg lasst was da  und sagt was zur GraKa !


----------



## minicoopers (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Wenn der PC nur zum Gamen genutzt wird, würde der i5 3570K vollkommen reichen 
Zudem würde es auch ein etwas günstigerer Kühler tun. Z.B. der Macho oder der EKL Brocken. Aber der EKL K2 ist schon


----------



## DrWaikiki (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Jop, der K2 ist


----------



## xCiRE007x (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Ich weiß das mit dem Prozessor ... Nur werde ich in Zukunft seeeeehr viele Videos bearbeiten / schneiden etc. 

Edit : Sagt was zur Graka los ;D

Ich hab jetzt nämlich alles hier reingehauen, was empfohlen wurde


----------



## minicoopers (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*



xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Ich weiß das mit dem Prozessor ... Nur werde ich in Zukunft seeeeehr viele Videos bearbeiten / schneiden etc.


 Ok dann macht der i7 auch Sinn


----------



## DrWaikiki (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Nimm doch einen Xeon. Intel Xeon E3-1230V2, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80637E31230V2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
OT: Kanns sein, dass bei Geizhals sich die Suchleiste geändert hat?


----------



## minicoopers (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Da der TE scheinbar auch übertakten möchte fällt ein Xeon wohl raus 

@DrWaikiki: Stimmt ist mir noch gar nciht aufgefallen. MAn kann jetzt Kategorien auswählen


----------



## Ratracer008 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*



xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Ich weiß das mit dem Prozessor ... Nur werde ich in Zukunft seeeeehr viele Videos bearbeiten / schneiden etc.
> 
> Edit : Sagt was zur Graka los ;D
> 
> Ich hab jetzt nämlich alles hier reingehauen, was empfohlen wurde



Die 7970 war erst schlechter, hatte dank eines Wundertreibers fast die 680 aufgeholt. Doch dann schuf auch die grüne Fraktion einen Wundertreiber und fährt jetzt 1:1 Ergebnisse raus. Ich würde zur der grünen 670 raten


----------



## Scroll (2. Januar 2013)

Bei den roten zur 7970 greifen (am besten eine die vcore unlocked ist, weis nur das gigabyte vcore locked ist) und auf 7970ghz edition ocen und dann spaß haben  damit bist du genauso schnell wie die 680 und hast dir 100 € gespart  wies bei den grunen ist weis ich net bei der 600er serie, das mussen andere dir sagen


----------



## Ratracer008 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Aber bei dem auf GHz Niveau übertakten nicht die Spannung, wie bei einer "echten" GHz Edt. anlegen...


----------



## xCiRE007x (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Was soll ich nun nehmen rot oder Grün ?


----------



## deeeennis (2. Januar 2013)

xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Was soll ich nun nehmen rot oder Grün ?



Ich würde wenns ums Geld geht aufgrund des P/L-Verhältnisses AMD empfehlen


----------



## xCiRE007x (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Lesen ist manchmal schwer ...

GraKas sind von den Werten gleich auf / fast identisch mit ein paar unterschieden nur .. Und 5 € unterschied sind ein großer Unterschied dann im P/L Verhältnis ......


----------



## KaiTorben (2. Januar 2013)

Nimm die AMD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*



xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Was soll ich nun nehmen rot oder Grün ?



Die GTX bietet PhysX (wird aber nur von wenigen Spielen unterstützt) und ist etwas sparsamer unter Last, incl. 1 Gratis-Game: Assassin's Creed III GRATIS - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Die HD ist etwas günstiger und besser übertaktbar, incl. bis zu 3 Gratis-Games: AMD NEVER SETTLE GAME BUNDLE - Farcry3, Hitman, Sleeping Dogs, Medal of Honor

Musst Du halt überlegen, was Dir wichtiger ist.


----------



## xCiRE007x (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Bei der GTX ist Borderlands bei..neben ac3


Aber dann würde ich doch lieber zu der (von mir Geliebten ;D) Nvidia stehen und sie nehmen 

Echt klasse Jungs, was hier an Support ist !

Werd jetzt nochmal alles vom Preis durchrechnen und ich sag dann heute oder morgen Bescheid


----------



## Ratracer008 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Mit der "grünen" machst du nichts falsch  (und hast meiner Meinung nach richtig gewählt )


----------



## xCiRE007x (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Jo ist jetzt meine Endgültige Konfiguration ! Danke Jungs  Ich schwenke so je nach den Preisen die sich ja täglich ändern zwischen 1500- 1700  danke Jungs !


kann zu !


----------



## KaiTorben (3. Januar 2013)

Sag noch mal das, was du bestellen willst


----------



## xCiRE007x (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Ich Ruf das nochmal zurück .. Ich suche eine leistungsfähige Graka bis 360€  möglichst leise (nicht die GHz Edition der 7970)

Meinerseits : Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC 2 GB oder Gigabyte Radeon 7970 Windforce 3x   3GB


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. Januar 2013)

Die GTX670 von Gigabyte ist leiser als die HD7970 von Gigabyte. Allerdings ist die leiseste Grafikkarte im High End Bereich die Asus DCII


----------



## xCiRE007x (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Mh ich suche noch andere Vorschläge


----------



## Softy (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Die Asus GTX 670 DC-II ist schon die leiseste unter den schnellen Grafikkarten. Leiser geht es nur, wenn Du selbst bastelst, z.B. Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme III Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## xCiRE007x (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Mh okay.. Na ja ich Find das jetzt auch nicht so toll..

Für die GraKa könnte ich auch noch ein wenig mehr hinlegen ca. 400-500


----------



## xCiRE007x (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 Super Overclock, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort


Was sagt ihr zu der ?

Edit: Sorry für den Doppelpost :S


----------



## minicoopers (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Eine GTX 680 lohnt sich nicht mehr. Das bisschen Mehrleistung, das sie im Gegensatz zur GTX 670 hat lohnt nicht mehr. 
Du könntest dir diese mal anschauen : Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Der Aufpreis lohnt nicht, die GTX 680 ist nur unwesentlich schneller als die GTX 670. Nur die Lautstärke ist wesentlich höher


----------



## DrWaikiki (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Leiser gehts nur noch mit Wakü.

Und zur Gigabyte: Ich würde die niemals nehmen, allein schon diese mini Lüfter


----------



## xCiRE007x (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

So dann werd ich entweder die Asus DC2 670 nehmen oder Gigabyte die ich auch vorgeschlagen hatte


----------



## minicoopers (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*



xCiRE007x schrieb:


> So dann werd ich entweder die Asus DC2 670 nehmen oder Gigabyte die ich auch vorgeschlagen hatte


 Meist Du die GTX 680 von Gigabyte oder die GTX 670? 
ICh würde die GTX 670 von Gigabyte nehmen. die ist relativ leise und auch etwas günstiger als die ASUS


----------



## xCiRE007x (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Ja die 670 OC 2GB natürlich  die hatte ich ja auch zuerst   oder halt die Gigabyte 7970 ? Die GeForce soll ja leiser sein , die 7970 mehr rennen


----------



## minicoopers (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Ah ok ja die ist auch  
Die HD 7970 wäre günstiger und man bekommt noch 3 Spiele gratis dazu, wenn man z.B. bei HWV bestellt


----------



## xCiRE007x (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Bei der GeForce bekomme ich egal wo ich die hole 2 Games  Ac3 + borderlands2 glaub ich 

Aber ist die Gigabyte 7970 Windforce viel lauter als die GTX 670 ?  Günstiger ist die nur 5-10 Euro


----------



## minicoopers (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Ich glaube die geben sich nicht viel. ICh bin mir aber auch nicht sicher


----------



## xCiRE007x (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Lautstärke ? Weiß da jemand was ? Mein Kumpel sagt die 7970 sei um einiges besser


----------



## Softy (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Die HD7970 ist etwas schneller, braucht aber mehr Strom unter Last. Daher ist sie schwerer leise zu kühlen.


----------



## Gast12308 (5. Januar 2013)

xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Lautstärke ? Weiß da jemand was ? Mein Kumpel sagt die 7970 sei um einiges besser



Das sagen bzw. schreiben wir alle auch.  Lauter ist sie auf jeden Fall, habe auch das von dir gewünschte R4 und die Temps gehen unter Volllast mit der Gigabyte HD mit ca. 65% Drehung auf max. 68 Grad hoch. Also wenn du mit mehr Hitze leben kannst, dann kannst du die Lüfter zügeln.


----------



## Softy (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Das hier wäre noch eine leise Kühllösung für die HD7970: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 7970 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## xCiRE007x (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Aber kein stärker Unterschied bei der Geschwindigkeit ?

Dann würde ich die GTX 670 OC 2 GB von Gigabyte nehmen ;D 

Danke Jungs jetzt glaub ich aber ist's genug ;~D

Edit: letzten Nachrichten nicht gesehen. 


Das mit dem Kühlsystem was softy vorschlägt überlege ich mir mal.


----------



## Gast12308 (5. Januar 2013)

Die 7970 ist auf jeden Fall sowohl bei Spielen sowie in der GPGPU-Leistung schneller.


----------



## xCiRE007x (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Welche ist besser zum rendern ? Videos und Modelle ..


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Will jetzt zwar nicht alles übern Haufen werfen aber habe grade 680er Phantom entdeckt, zu einen sehr günstigen Kurs 
Alle brauchbaren 7970er oder 670er sind teurer ...

Gainward GeForce GTX 680 Phantom, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (2517)


----------



## Gast12308 (5. Januar 2013)

Wahnsinn! Würde sofort kaufen!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Januar 2013)

Ähmmm ja. Die Phantom ist nicht gerade leise mit 3,5 Sone oder so. Die Asus GTX670 erreicht unter Last 0,9 Sone und ist in etwa genauso schnell. Falls die Asus zu teuer ist würde ich die Gigabyte GTX670 nehmen, die ist auch sehr leise und etwas günstiger als die Asus.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Naja, is schon ungewöhnlich günstig und im Idle wo man sich ja am meisten aufhält mit 0,3 Sone kaum bis gar nicht hörbar.
Und wenn man die Lüfterdrehzahl auf 50% begrenzt beim zocken, ist sie mit 2 Sone durchaus erträglich ohne zu heiz zu werden.
Ich würd definitiv keine 670er kaufen, wenns ne 680er als OC-Model günstiger gibt.
Bin selbst schon am überlegen da zuzugreifen


----------



## xCiRE007x (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc ~ Sehr Leise ~ 1400 - 1500   max. 1800*

Mh okay ... Das wundert mich leicht .. Haut ordentlich rein der Preis .. Muss ich mal gucken wie die in berichten und so ist


Edit: ich hab mich mal über die Gainward schlau gemacht.. Die soll ja richtig dicke rennen .. Nur laut ist sie, so wie die normale GTX 680 .. Ich hab jetzt aber noch herausgefunden, dass die Kühllösung von Gigabyte (Windforce 3x) sehr leise sein soll


Deswegen frage ich jetzt : Gigabyte GTX 670 OC 2GB (Windforce 3x) , Asus GTX 670 DC2 oder die Gainward Phantom GTX 680 ?


----------



## xCiRE007x (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Jungs ich hab ein wenig in den Ferien und an den Wochenenden gearbeitet und kann das Budget auf 2500€ erhöhen 

->
http://www.pic-upload.de/gal-305171/wjbi49/1.html

Das ist meine Vorstellung so  

Ich überlege noch beim Mainboard Zwischen Extreme 6 und 11 und bei der GTX 690 Überlege ich welche ich nehme  Sonst würde ich den Rest so lassen. Vllt. das Fractal Design Defin R4 noch gegen die PCGH Version Tauschen ( Meinungen ?)


lg


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*



xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Jungs ich hab ein wenig in den Ferien und an den Wochenenden gearbeitet und kann das Budget auf 2500€ erhöhen
> 
> ->
> Galerie 1358077465 - Pic-Upload.de
> ...


 
n bisschen sehr teuer, die produkte da


----------



## xCiRE007x (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Ist mir klar ich würde die, wenn dann auch über Geizhals bestellen    geht nur um die Komponenten


----------



## minicoopers (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Windows 7 gibt es günstiger ---> Home Premium Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Reinstallations-DVD multilingual: Amazon.de: Software
Pro http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Aaaalso :

Windows gibt es hier günstiger: Windows 7 professional 64 bit Reinstallations-DVD multilingual: Amazon.de: Software

Soundkarte dürfte die ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 reichen.

Die GTX 690 würde ich von Asus, MSI oder EVGA kaufen, weil diese Hersteller 3 Jahre Garantie gewähren, die anderen Hersteller nur 2 Jahre. Weiterer Vorteil bei EVGA ist, dass die Garantie nicht erlischt, wenn Du übertaktest  Und man kann die Garantie auf 5 JAhre (+25€) oder 10 Jahre (+50€) verlängern.


----------



## xCiRE007x (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Das mit Windows wusste ich jetzt nicht danke ! Passt die Konfi so oder muss was geändert werden

Edit: welche von den 690 hat so das „beste" und „leiseste" Kühlsystem ?


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Ansonsten passt das so 

Wenn Du noch ein besseres Netzteil kaufen willst: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.3 (P10-650W/BN201) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*



xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Das mit Windows wusste ich jetzt nicht danke ! Passt die Konfi so oder muss was geändert werden
> 
> Edit: welche von den 690 hat so das „beste" und „leiseste" Kühlsystem ?


 
alle gtx 690 haben das gleiche kühlsystem


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Die GTX 690 wird von nvidia selbst gefertigt, die "Hersteller" packen die nur in den Pappkarton


----------



## xCiRE007x (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Das ist was tolles ;D dann würde ich zur erwähnten EVGA greifen.

MB war noch ne alte konfi  ich meinte das AsRock Z79 Extreme 6 oder 11


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Das Extreme6 dürfte mehr als ausreichen.


----------



## xCiRE007x (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Guti danke  

Wegen dem NT was Softy genannt hat : Hat das auch schon kabelmanegement ?


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Ja, das ist teilmodular und die Kabel sind länger und besser. Insgesamt wohl das beste Netzteil das Du kaufen kannst


----------



## xCiRE007x (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Gut danke  sonst passt so alles von der Konfiguration zusammen ? Müsste es meiner Meinung nach eigentlich.


Kann jemand noch mal bitte was wegen dem Fractal R4 sagen ? Also pcgh Version oder nicht ?


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Ich würde die normale Version kaufen und noch 1-2 Lüfter in den Deckel bauen. Denn die GTX 690 und ein übertakteter i7 macht schon gut Abwärme und die oberen Lüfter unterstützen die Abführung der Wärme und verhindern einen Hitzestau oben im Gehäuse.


----------



## xCiRE007x (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Danke danke danke Softy ! : D


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Bitte 

2 langsam drehende 140mm Lüfter reichen aus, z.B. Scythe Glidestream oder Enermax T.B. Silence oder be Quiet Silent Wings.


----------



## xCiRE007x (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Ja die frage ist dann auch beantwortet  nochmals danke


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Viel Spaß dann mit dem neuen Geschoss


----------



## xCiRE007x (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Ja danke  Freu mich schon wenn die Einzelteile der Waffe dann kommen und ich Schrauben kann


----------



## Lyph (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

So ich habe mich durch die 12 Seiten durchgeschlagen und finde das Endergebnis etwas erschreckend. Eine GTX 690 ist alles andere als "Sehr leise". Nur weil man ein Budget von 2500€ hat, sollte man nicht auf Teufel komm raus sinnlos Geld ausgeben. Ich würde dir so ein System vorschlagen: Wunschliste

Knappe 1500€ und hier kann man wirklich von "silent" sprechen.

Sollte dir die Grafikleistung nicht reichen (was ich mir kaum vorstellen kann) und du wirklich zu einer GTX 690 tendieren solltest, dann musst du unbedingt die Kühlung ändern.


----------



## xCiRE007x (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Mhh ja.. Ich wollte dann jetzt schon die Leistung haben. Silent will ich auch gar nicht, sondern einfach einen den man über Nacht an lassen kann. Und da erledigt das Gehäuse schon recht viel mit der Dämmung


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Ähnliche Leistung bei geringerer Lautstärke und Kosten ist ja auch möglich. Zwei ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5 wären auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Allerdings steigen Temperatur und Laustärke dann auch an, und 2 GTX670 haben mehr Mikroruckler als eine GTX690.
Wobei jeder Mensch anders auf Mikroruckler reagiert.
Ich verweise mal hierauf: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...nd-crossfire-thread-faq-benchmarks-tests.html


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*



ich888 schrieb:


> ... und 2 GTX670 haben mehr Mikroruckler als eine GTX690.


 
Wusste ich nicht. Woran liegt das?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*



> Bei der Vorstellung der GeForce GTX 690 erwähnt Nvidia auf der eigenen Homepage einen diesbezüglich interessanten Punkt: „Improved Frame rate Metering“. Unter diesem folgt die genaue Problembeschreibung beziehungsweise Ursachenerklärung für Mikroruckler. Demnach gibt es auf der GeForce GTX 690 einen hardwarebasierten Mechanismus, der die Ausgabe der Frames an den Monitor regulieren und die Mikroruckler dadurch unterdrücken beziehungsweise reduzieren kann.



Quelle: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 690 (Seite 8) - ComputerBase

Zum Diagramm vom oben genannten Link: EIn 670 SLi kannst du mit einem 680 SLi vergleichen


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Ok, zwischen 30 und 40 Bildern pro Sekunde ist die 690 laut Artikel im Vorteil. Für hohe Auflösungen über 1920x1080/SSAA, für was eine 690 ja gekauft wird, liegt die Anzahl der Bildern pro Sekunde im Bereich zwischen 30 und 40. 
Also ist die 690 trotz höherem Preis und Laustärke wahrscheinlich die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*



xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Mhh ja.. Ich wollte dann jetzt schon die Leistung haben. Silent will ich auch gar nicht, sondern einfach einen den man über Nacht an lassen kann. Und da erledigt das Gehäuse schon recht viel mit der Dämmung



Das passt dann schon, die GTX 690 wirst Du im Idle nicht aus dem Gehäuse hören


----------



## xCiRE007x (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Genau das meinte ich Softy 

Jetzige Konfi nochmal komplett

Intel Core i7 3770k                                   (280€)
AsRock X79 Extreme6                               (225€)
2x G.Skill RipJawsX à 2400 MHz                 (jeweils 100€)
Fractal Design Define R4 Titanium Grey       (100€)
EVGA GeForce GTX 690                             (950€)
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W              (135€)
Samsung SSD 840 250GB                          (150€)
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB                 (65€)
EKL K2                                                   (60€)
Blu-Ray Brenner                                      (75€)      Empfehlungen ?
Asus Xonar DX 7.1                                   (60€)
Netzwerkkarte (möglichst WLAN+LAN)        (50€)      Empfehlungen ?
Win 7 64 bit Prof                                     (50€)      Oder 8 Prof ? was ist schneller ? (ich bin eher mit 7 befreundet)

Gesamtpreis : 2400€ 

lg


----------



## minicoopers (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Als Blu-Ray Brenner könntest Du dir mal diesen anschauen LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Als Blu-Ray Brenner könntest Du dir mal diesen anschauen LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
oder seinen nachfolger: LG Electronics BH16NS40, SATA, retail (BH16NS40.AUAR10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

edit: 
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Series 500GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD500BW)
1 x Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K)
1 x GeIL Dragon DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL11-11-11-28 (DDR3-1600) (GD316GB1600C11DC)
1 x ASUS Xonar DSX 7.1, PCIe (90-YAA0P0-0UAN0BZ)
1 x ASUS GTX690-4GD5, GeForce GTX 690, 2x 2GB GDDR5, 3x DVI, Mini DisplayPort (90-C3CHL0-T0UAY0YZ)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics BH16NS40, SATA, retail (BH16NS40.AUAR10B)
2 x Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 140mm (UCTB14P)
1 x Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Special Edition
1 x NZXT Switch 810 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (CA-SW810-B1)
1 x Gigabyte GC-WB300D, 300Mbps, PCIe x1
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  650W ATX 2.3 (P10-650W/BN201)

auch 2300€


----------



## xCiRE007x (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Jo nur brauch ich keine 2TB und 500GB SSD   EVGA 690 wegen Garantie und so  nur das Netzteil ist das, welches ich eigentlich genommen hatte (vertauscht) :O


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Januar 2013)

xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Jo nur brauch ich keine 2TB und 500GB SSD   EVGA 690 wegen Garantie und so  nur das Netzteil ist das, welches ich eigentlich genommen hatte (vertauscht) :O



Dann schmeiss die 2tb hdd raus


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*



xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Intel Core i7 3770k                                   (280€)
> AsRock X79 Extreme6                               (225€)
> 2x G.Skill RipJawsX à 2400 MHz                 (jeweils 100€)
> Fractal Design Define R4 Titanium Grey       (100€)
> ...



Windows 7 oder 8 ist Geschmackssache, schneller ist (spürbar) keine der beiden Versionen.

Beim RAM kannst Du noch was sparen, man merkt keinen Unterschied zu RAM mit 1600 MHz Frequenz, z.B. Produktvergleich 2x8GB PC3-12800U CL10 (DDR3-1600)


----------



## xCiRE007x (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Gut danke für den Tipp (DarkY biste zufrieden ?  )  Dann würd ich glaub ich 16 GB Corsair Vengeance nehmen (1600MHz) oder eigentlich würden ja auch die 8 GB von den RipJawsX reichen oder ?


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

8GB reichen zum Spielen völlig aus. Für aufwändige Videobearbeitung können 16 GB aber vorteilhaft sein.

Wenn Du noch eine alte XP oder Vista Lizenz hast, könntest Du günstig auf Windows 8 Pro upgraden: Windows kaufen - Microsoft Windows


----------



## xCiRE007x (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Vista ultimate hab ich noch daheim aber ich hasse es ehrlich gesagt.. XP genau so .. 7 geht einigermaßen und 8 .. Ist mir (mal wieder) zu viel Mac .


15 Euro weniger als Win7 Prof.. Mhh wenn ich mir 8 immer in den Geschäften anschaue verzweifel ich ja schon in dieses Programm Übersichtsding zu kommen .. :s


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Naja, mit ein paar Modifikationen hast Du quasi wieder Windows 7 (ohne Aero ):

8GadgetPack - Download - CHIP Online
+ Classic Shell - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Januar 2013)

Win 7 ultimate: http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/ol/B004EDRRSC?c=n&qid=1358110656&sr=8-4


----------



## xCiRE007x (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Ultimate Brauch ich nicht  Prof reicht allenfalls locker. 


Gut dann bleib ich bei win 7 Prof  

Zum RAM : entweder würde ich die 2*8GB G.Skill RipJawsX 2400MHz nehmen oder 16 GB Corsair vengeance 1600MHz


----------



## KaiTorben (14. Januar 2013)

xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Ultimate Brauch ich nicht  Prof reicht allenfalls locker.
> 
> Gut dann bleib ich bei win 7 Prof
> 
> Zum RAM : entweder würde ich die 2*8GB G.Skill RipJawsX 2400MHz nehmen oder 16 GB Corsair vengeance 1600MHz



Nimm den Corsair, aber als LP Variante, sonst passt das nicht mit dem Kühler.
Die RipYawsX sind einfach nur


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Januar 2013)

xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Ultimate Brauch ich nicht  Prof reicht allenfalls locker.
> 
> Gut dann bleib ich bei win 7 Prof
> 
> Zum RAM : entweder würde ich die 2*8GB G.Skill RipJawsX 2400MHz nehmen oder 16 GB Corsair vengeance 1600MHz



Nimm die corsair!

Edit: orrr, da war einer schneller...


----------



## xCiRE007x (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Gut danke 

Elendiges Prozedere ... 7990 vs. 690 ? Was sagt ihr ? Ich bin eben über den Vergleich gestolpert, aber richtig schlau daraus bin ich nicht geworden.. Hat einer schon Erfahrungen mit den 7990 ?


----------



## Lyph (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Bei der HD 7990 soll es noch kleinere Probleme geben, daher würde ich die GTX 690 nehmen. Sind beide ungefähr auf gleichem Niveau was Leistung angeht.


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Ich würde auf jeden Fall zur GTX 690 greifen. Die HD7990 ist nicht nur lauter, sondern hat auch mehr Probleme mit Mikrorucklern: Powercolor Radeon HD 7990 Devil 13 im Test bei GameStar.de


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*



xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich Softy
> 
> Jetzige Konfi nochmal komplett
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, aber habe ich was verpasst ? 
Wie willst du den i7 3770K auf ein X79 Mainboard stecken ? 
Der 3770K gehört in den LGA1155, der X79 bietet aber den LGA2011 ^^


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Ach Du Scheîße. Das habe ich völlig übersehen, ich dachte es geht um das Z77 Extreme6  Gut das wenigstens einer aufpasst   

Hoffentlich hat er noch nicht bestellt


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Jup, das hoffe ich auch 

Ich hätte gerne den Gesichtsausdruck gesehen, wenn er merkt dass der 3770K nicht in den LGA passt


----------



## soth (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Da würden fast 2 3770K auf den Sockel passen


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Jetzt ist der TE online...


----------



## xCiRE007x (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Ich hab mich gestern abend Gewundert als ich das Zeug bei Geizhals gesucht habe  Puhhh  

Andere Derartige empfehlungen ?


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Freut mich, dass Du offensichtlich noch nicht bestellt hast 

Du könntest ein ASRock* Z77 *Extreme6 nehmen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. Januar 2013)

Alternativ könntest du auch zum Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H oder zum Asus P8Z77-V greifen. Das sind alles gute Boards, die Austattung unterscheidet sich halt etwas


----------



## xCiRE007x (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Z77 Extreme 6 missfällt mir .. RAM .. Falls ich später dann doch ein wenig mehr raufhauen möchte 

Wieder beim UD3H und dem p8z77 .. Die Deluxe Version vom asus gefällt mir recht gut


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Schau einfach, was Du an Ausstattung benötigst. Das Asus P8Z77-V Pro sollte völlig ausreichen.

Das Argument mit dem RAM verstehe ich nicht


----------



## xCiRE007x (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Das z77 Extreme 6 macht maximal 17undeinpaarzerquetschte GB


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Verstehe ich nicht  Das hat wie alle anderen Boards 4 RAM Bänke.


----------



## xCiRE007x (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Hat mich auch gewundert .. Und dann gleich das Extreme11 nehmen für knappe 400 ist auch derbe -.-


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Das Extreme11 hat auch nur 4 RAM Slots. Also ist immer bei 32GB RAM Ende Gelände.


----------



## xCiRE007x (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Ja das hat 32, aber der Extreme 6 nicht 


Edith sagt : HV hat da irgendwas falsch  caseking sagt 32GB.. Sonst währe noch das Z77 Extreme9


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Wieso sollte man beim Extreme6 keine 4x8GB Riegel einbauen können


----------



## xCiRE007x (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

*schnell duck und wegrenn* mein Fehler hab mich mal gekonnt verlesen :O peinlich ..  

Dann würde es ja wieder in frage kommen.. Oder das Extreme9 ?


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Macht ja nix 

Ein Highend Board brauchst Du echt nur, falls Du die Ausstattung brauchst, oder die letzten paar MHz aus der CPU quetschen willst. Ansonsten ist das Geldverschwendung. 

Ich würde das Extreme6 nehmen, mehr Board braucht man i.d.R. nicht.


----------



## xCiRE007x (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Danke  jetzige konfi nochmals

Intel Core i7 3770K

AsRock Z77 Extreme6

EVGA GTX 690

Be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX  2.3

16GB Corsair Vengeance LP

Samsung SSD 840 250GB

Seagate Barracuda 7200.14  1TB

EKL K2

Asus Xonar DX 7.1

D-Link DWA-547 Rangebooster PCI Adapter

Fractal Design Define R4 titanium grey

LG Bluray Brenner 

~ 2200€


Fehlen nur noch ein paar Gehäuselüfter für das Fractal. Habt ihr da Vorschläge ?


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Die Lüfter im Fractal R4 sind schon recht leise und können mit der Lüftersteuerung nochmal gedrosselt werden. Daher würde ich die drin lassen.


Wenn Du sie trotzdem austauschen willst, könntest Du ein paar Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-1 einbauen. Oder be Quiet Silent Wings oder Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro.


----------



## xCiRE007x (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

na du hattest doch was gesagt wegen Lüftern für die Abluft nach oben ?


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Ja, 1-2 Lüfter im Deckel (ausblasend) würden nicht schaden


----------



## xCiRE007x (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Welche nochmal ? 

Zur GraKa was.. Lohnt es sich bis zur 790 GTX zu warten ?


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Ich würde einen von diesen nehmen: Produktvergleich 

Die GTX 790 kommt vermutlich Mitte des Jahres, über die Leistung ist aber noch nichts bekannt


----------



## xCiRE007x (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Beim 1 steht in den Rezensionen was von Lagerschäden  hört sich eigentlich nicht so toll an, auch nicht, dass er laut sein soll.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. Januar 2013)

Ja, selten kommt sowas vor. Einfach zurückschicken und Ersatz einfordern, das ist ganz normal, das manche Lüfter Lagerschaden haben.


----------



## xCiRE007x (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Okay.. Welcher von den Beiden ist leider ? Der 1 lässt sich ja nicht irgendwie regeln


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Die sind beide sehr leise, die Silent Wings schaufeln mehr Luft.  2 von den Noiseblockern würden aber ausreichen.


----------



## xCiRE007x (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Mhh lassen die noiseblocker sich wirklich nicht regeln über die anliegende Spannung ?


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Geringfügig sollten die sich schon regeln lassen. Aber die sind bei 12 Volt unhörbar leise.


----------



## xCiRE007x (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Gut danke also dann dazu noch 2 Noiseblocker


----------



## xCiRE007x (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Entschuldigt bitte den Doppelpost. 

Ich hab mich bei FD nochmal nach Gehäusen umgeschaut und noch das Define XL USB 3.0 in titanium gefunden. Das würde mir persönlich besser gefallen, weil ich dort später keine platzprobleme hätte, wenn ich eine wakü einbaue. Nur eine frage dazu : Gibt's für das XL ein Seitenteil mit Fenster oder muss ich selbst Hand anlegen ?


----------



## Softy (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Ist mir nix bekannt, dass es für das Define XL ein Window-Kit gibt 

Wie wäre es damit? --> BitFenix Shinobi XL


----------



## tlx (4. Februar 2013)

Es gibt dafür keine Window Kits.

Aber es gibt schon die R2 von dem XL (ab mitte feb.)


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

wie wäre es mit einem von denen: Produktvergleich NZXT Switch 810 weiß mit Sichtfenster (CA-SW810-W1), NZXT Switch 810 Gunmetal mit Sichtfenster (CA-SW810-G1), NZXT Switch 810 mattschwarz mit Sichtfenster (CA-SW810-M1), NZXT Switch 810 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (CA-SW810-B1) | Geizha


----------



## xCiRE007x (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Danke erstmal  ich wollte eigentlich schon bei FD bleiben .. Wobei Fenster einbauen geht ja später eigentlich immer noch..

Das XL gefällt mir schon richtig gu. Gerade der titanium Look von den FDs tut es mir an *.* wie soll denn das R2 vom XL aussehen ? Wurde da schon was gezeigt ?


----------



## Softy (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Hier kannst Du die beiden Versionen vergleichen: Produktvergleich Fractal Design Define XL R2 titan, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-XL-R2-TI), Fractal Design Define XL USB 3.0 titan, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-XL-USB3-TI) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## xCiRE007x (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Das R2 hat keinen getrennten Boden ... Das missfällt mir  wegen wakü und so

Wobei das neue Core 3000 richtig gut ausschaut


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Das ist aber dann ein harter Sprung bezüglich des Budgets ...
Das Core 3000 ist aber für eine WaKü wie ich finde ungeeignet. Das sollte es schon eins mit etwas mehr Platz sein.


----------



## xCiRE007x (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Später  nicht jetzt .. Es sollte dafür nur schon passen.. 

Finde ich jetzt schade mit dem R2, dass es nur so ist ohne den zwischenboden .. Ich glaub dann würde ich bei dem normalen bleiben sprich dem Define XL USB 3.0

Oder habt ihr andere Vorschläge ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

PS: Den Zwischenboden nennt man Midplate 

Andere Vorschläge: Ein TJ07 vielleicht ? Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-TJ07B-W USB 3.0 TemJin Big-Tower - black Window


----------



## xCiRE007x (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Puhh das ist ja extremst teuer :O maximal 150 wie das Define XL 

Design passt mir auch nicht so


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Februar 2013)

Wenn dir das Define XL gefällt, warum nimmst du es dann nicht  ?


----------



## xCiRE007x (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Hat leider kein Fenster  und ich weiß nicht ob ich das so hinbekomme mit'm Fenster Einbau


----------



## Softy (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Einfach mal drauf los flexen


----------



## xCiRE007x (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Und Befestigung ? Wo find ich das Material dafür ?


----------



## Softy (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Hier kannst Du Dich mal umschauen: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/74442-how-s-auf-pcghx.html


----------



## xCiRE007x (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Gut okay danke  ist erstmal alles klar  dann werde ich mir das XL holen


----------



## xCiRE007x (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Ich hab mit mal den Bericht der Asus Ares 2 angeschaut und da interessiert mich mal eure Meinung dazu .. Wobei die nun wieder noch mehr ins Budget haut. Wobei die Ruckler doch stärker sein sollen .. Interessiert mich gerade mal


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

die ares II ist völlig überteuert, zwei hd 7970 im crossfire x gibts schon für 750€


----------



## target2804 (6. Februar 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> die ares II ist völlig überteuert, zwei hd 7970 im crossfire x gibts schon für 750€



Aber mit deutlich mehr Mikrorucklern, evt kuhlproblemen und Platzmangel uuuuund ohne wakü


----------



## xCiRE007x (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Ja schon nur möchte ich gerne wissen ob ich eher zur 690 oder die Ares mal angucken sollte


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Ich würde die 690 nehmen, weil sie die Mikroruckler besser im Griff hat und kühler und leiser bleibt.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Ja, ich stimme dem Doc in allen Aussagen zu.
Kühler ist die Ares aber, das liegt aber án dem lauten Radiator. Ein 240 Radiator wäre wohl besser. Von einem 7970 CF würde ich auch abraten.


----------



## xCiRE007x (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Ich warte schon ne Weile eigentlich auf den Bericht von der GeForce Titan .. Lohnt es sich die 690 zu holen oder sollte ich auf die Titan warten ?


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Da musst Du Dich wohl bis Donnerstag gedulden, dann gibt es unabhängige Tests.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Februar 2013)

Die 690 wird wahrscheinlich schneller sein, die Titan wird sich zwischen 680 und 690 einordnen. Als Single GPU wohlgemerkt


----------



## xCiRE007x (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Okay dann werde ich gespannt auf den Donnerstag warten ... Den wahrscheinlich ersten Tag den ich wieder in der Schule verbringe wenn es mir besser geht -.-


----------



## xCiRE007x (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Also die GeForce Titan ist ja laut den Testberichten ne Bombe .. Ich überlege da ernsthaft mir die zu holen.. Oder soll ich doch zu 690 greifen ?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*



xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Also die GeForce Titan ist ja laut den Testberichten ne Bombe .. Ich überlege da ernsthaft mir die zu holen.. Oder soll ich doch zu 690 greifen ?


 
gtx 690 = 860€
geforce titan = 950€
2x powercolor hd 7970 v3 660€
2x powercolor hd 7950 v2 490€

das hd 7950 crossfire dürfte in etwa titan leistung erbringen, ist aber deutlich günstiger. nachteil sind mikroruckler


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> gtx 690 = 860€
> geforce titan = 950€
> 2x powercolor hd 7970 v3 660€
> 2x powercolor hd 7950 v2 490€
> ...


 
Vorteile sind die bessere OC Fähigkeit 
Zwischen 690 und titan würde ich mich für die 690 entscheiden hat einfach mehr Leistung.


----------



## xCiRE007x (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Aha und mit den Gerüchten um den 1150 Sockel ? Ist da was wahres dran ? Wenn ja warte ich ein wenig mit'm Kauf und Bau gleich ne wakü rauf..


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*



xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Aha und mit den Gerüchten um den 1150 Sockel ? Ist da was wahres dran ? Wenn ja warte ich ein wenig mit'm Kauf und Bau gleich ne wakü rauf..


 
haswell kommt erst im mai oder so und 1150 boards sind wahrscheinlich etwa 1-2 monate später im bezahlbarem rahmen


----------



## xCiRE007x (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Na dann kann ich doch noch auf die wakü sparen *.* gut das zu hören 

Andere Frage nebenbei ... Kennt wer ein gutes Dual CPU Mainboard ? Müssen 2 wassergekühlte Xeon raufpassen (MB ist für einen Fujitsu Siemens Primergy TX200 S2 


Öhm könnte mir noch wer was zu einer Passenden Wakü sagen ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Februar 2013)

Wegen der Wasserkühlung fragst du am besten mal im Wasserkühlungsunterforum, dort gibt es nämlich Experten 

Haswell wird wahrscheinlich auch nur 10% schneller als Ivy sein - lohnt nicht.


----------



## xCiRE007x (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Gut danke für die Info dann wird es erstmal bleiben bei.. (an der Kühlung kann sich noch etwas ändern zwecks Wakü vllt auch Graka, dass ich die EVGA Titan Wakü variante nehme mal gucken)

Intel Core i7 3770K

AsRock Z77 Extreme6

EVGA GTX 690

Be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX  2.3

16GB Corsair Vengeance LP

Samsung SSD 840 250GB

Seagate Barracuda 7200.14  1TB

EKL K2

Asus Xonar DX 7.1

D-Link DWA-547 Rangebooster PCI Adapter

Fractal Design Define XL USB 3.0

LG BN16NS40


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. März 2013)

Sieht so gut aus, achte darauf dass der RAM ein Kit aus 2 Modulen und nicht aus 4 ist. Das Define XL hat mittlerweile auch schon einen Nachfolger, folglich wird der Vorgänger schwer zu bekommen sein


----------



## xCiRE007x (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Ich weiß das schon mit dem XL 2 nur hat das leider keine midplate ;( oder doch ? Oder wisst ihr da etwas ?

Bei der Graka muss ich gucken welche vorgefertigten es gibt.. Da ist es mir noch ein wenig zu heikel.. Habt ihr Vorschläge ? Die Titan von EVGA gibt's ja so.. Irgendeine 690 auch ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. März 2013)

Das 2. XL hat keine Midplate, richtig. 

EvGA hat von der GTX690 schon eine Hydro-Copper Variante im Angebot. Ob die gut ist, keine Ahnung


----------



## xCiRE007x (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Überall steht aber irgendwie, dass die 690 Hydrocopper nicht lieferbar ist  schade 

Sonst bleibt ja die Titan und das Teil ist ja auch ein Geschoss gerade die Hydrocopper ... Hoffentlich ist die wenigstens erhältlich ...

Gibt's noch andere Vorschläge zu fertigen (Hydro) Grakas ?

Apropos ich bin gestern Abend noch auf auf das AsRock OC Formula gestoßen und wollte fragen, ob es bringt, was es verspricht ? Das hört sich nämlich sehr Schick an


----------



## the.hai (8. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Die Titan ist P/L-mäßig nicht annähernd an einer GTX690 und meiner Meinung zu den Preisen noch die falsche Wahl.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*



the.hai schrieb:


> Die Titan ist P/L-mäßig nicht annähernd an einer GTX690 und meiner Meinung zu den Preisen noch die falsche Wahl.


 
bin da ganz deiner meinung.

@te: wenn du möglichst viel gpu power zum kleinen preis willst, wäre ein hd 7950 crossfire mit 2 PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 V2, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7950 3GBD5-2DHV2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland für 500€ eine gute wahl. hat in etwa titan leistung


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Allerdings verbrauchen die 7950s mehr Strom, haben mehr Mikroruckler, sind lauter und machen mehr Abwärme. Ich würde wenn dann die GTX690 nehmen


----------



## xCiRE007x (8. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Jep 690 schon also die Hydrocopper .. Nur ist die nicht lieferbar .. Weiß einer was bei EVGA los ist ?


----------



## DrWaikiki (8. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Wieso die Hydro-Copper?

Ist doch einfach nur eine 690 mit gelabelten Swiftech-Kühler.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Nein 

Du kannst auch einfach das Teil hier nehmen: Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » Alle Grafikkarten » EVGA GeForce GTX 690 Watercooled with aquagraFX GTX 690


----------



## xCiRE007x (8. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Gibt's dann immer noch Garantie von EVGA ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Bei EVGA behälst du die Garantie beim Kühlerwechsel bei. Zusätzlich hast du glaub ich auch noch von CaseKing Garantie.


----------



## Legacyy (8. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Die genannte Graka hat doch schon von Haus aus nen Wasserkühler, da gibts die normale Herstellergarantie 

Außerdem bleibt bei EVGA (und ASUS) die Garantie erhalten, wenn man einen Kühlerwechsel vornimmt. Du kannst also auch eine normale 690 kaufen und dann nen Kühler deiner Wahl draufmachen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Die genannte Graka hat doch schon von Haus aus nen Wasserkühler



Nein. CaseKing montiert den Kühler.



Legacyy schrieb:


> Du kannst also auch eine normale 690 kaufen und dann nen Kühler deiner Wahl draufmachen.


 
Das will er nicht soweit ich das weiß.


----------



## xCiRE007x (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

So WaKü gibts später irgendwann mal..

Konfi bleibt erstmal die hier :

Intel Core i7 3770K

AsRock Z77 Extreme6

EVGA GTX 690

Be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX  2.3

16GB Corsair Vengeance LP

Samsung SSD 840 250GB

Seagate Barracuda 7200.14  1TB

EKL K2

Asus Xonar DX 7.1

D-Link DWA-547 Rangebooster PCI Adapter

Fractal Design Define XL USB 3.0

LG BN16NS40


Frage bzgl. Gehäuse: Gibts ein Wakü freundliches RUHIGES (wie Define R4 oder XL) Gehäuse ? Wenn ja würde ich mir ein anderes holen, aber ich weiß gerade auch nicht, ob ich Define R4 nehme (mit Fenster dann) oder das XL USB 3.0 , weil das XL ja nicht Wakü freundlich ist.. ist aber sonst eigentlich Wurst.. Wenn es passt mit dem EKL K2 nehme ich auch das R4 .. Gibts noch bessere CPU Kühler als den K2 die Ruhig sind ?


----------



## Softy (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Alternativ zum K2 gäbe es noch z.B. diese hier: Produktvergleich 

Ich würde aber beim K2 bleiben  Ins Fractal R4 passen alle genannten CPU-Kühler rein.


----------



## xCiRE007x (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Mh dann werde ich das R4 titanium mit sichfenster nehmen ^.^ danke Softy  zusätzlich kommt dann aber noch eine 3TB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 rein  (Hab doch mehr Videomaterial als erwartet *g*)

Gibt's sonst noch irgendetwas zu mekeln an der Konfiguration ? 

Und es gibt keinen besseren Kühler als den K2 ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. März 2013)

Nein, die Konfi ist prima 

Der NH-D14 wäre etwas besser als der K2, der Unterschied ist aber recht klein.


----------



## Softy (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Der NH-D14 wäre etwas besser als der K2, der Unterschied ist aber recht klein.



In den einen Tests liegt der K2 vorne, in anderen der Noctua. Im Endeffekt wird man eh keinen Unterschied merken, daher würde ich einfach den günstigeren kaufen.


----------



## xCiRE007x (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Gut okay dann greife ich zum EKL. Sonst noch welche Tipps zu den sleeves oder zur Beleuchtung ? (Bei dem sleeve Thread sind fast alle links tot deswegen)


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. März 2013)

Was ist denn mit den Sleeves ? Die würde ich auf jeden Fall bei MDPC-X bestellen


----------



## xCiRE007x (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Da sind fast alle links irgendwie kaputt sprich sie verleiten nur auf die hauptwebsite.. Aber danke für den Tipp.

Fehlt nur Beleuchtungstechnik .. Ich hätte da schon gerne weißes Licht *.* + Weiße Sleeves schaut das bestimmt genial aus im R4 Titanium mit sichtfenster  Habt ihr eine Idee ?


----------



## Softy (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Wenn Du nicht selbst sleeven willst: Verlängerung weiß in Einbauzubehör 

Lüfter könntest Du diese hier nehmen: Produktvergleich  (Die 120mm-Variante aber nur in Verbindung mit einer Lüftersteuerung  )

Oder Du nimmst normale Lüfter  + FlexLight weiß in Beleuchtung


----------



## xCiRE007x (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Ne sleeven möchte ich schon selber  ich glaub ich würde dann 2 140 weiß nehmen, so lange sie ins R4 Passen.. Aber ein paar weiße Leuchtdioden müssten auch rein


----------



## Softy (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Ja, die 140mm Lüfter passen ins Gehäuse. Wenn Du übertakten willst, würde ich noch 2 140er Lüfter in den Deckel bauen.


----------



## xCiRE007x (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Also 4*140 ? 2 davon in den Deckel und 2 nach vorne ?


----------



## Softy (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Ich würde einen Lüfter vorne einblasend einbauen, hinten einen ausblasend und 2x ausblasend im Deckel. Die 2 Lüfter im Deckel bringen jetzt nicht sooo viel, aber verhindern, dass es oben im Gehäuse einen Wärmestau gibt.


----------



## xCiRE007x (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Gut Thx Also 4 von denen danke :*

Hab mich übrigens für die 840 Pro 256GB Samsung SSD entschieden.. Konfi nochmal 


 Konfi

Intel Core i7 3770K

Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

AsRock Z77 Extreme6

ASRock Z77 Extreme6, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

EVGA GTX 690

EVGA GeForce GTX 690, 2x 2GB GDDR5, 3x DVI, Mini DisplayPort (04G-P4-2690) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX  2.3

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.3 (P10-650W/BN201) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

16GB Corsair Vengeance LP

Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-14900U CL10-11-10-30, low profile (DDR3-1866) (CML16GX3M2A1866C10) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Samsung SSD 840 PRO 256GB

Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PD256BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Seagate Barracuda 7200.14  1TB

Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3TB

Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST3000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

EKL K2

EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Asus Xonar DX 7.1

ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

D-Link DWA-547 Rangebooster PCI Adapter

D-Link Wireless N DWA-547, 300Mbps (MIMO), PCI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Fractal Design Define R4 Sichtfenster titanium grey

Fractal Design Define R4 Titanium Grey mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-TI-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

LG BN16NS40

LG Electronics BH16NS40, SATA, retail (BH16NS40.AUAR10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

MDPC X <- Sleeves

FlexLight weiß in Beleuchtung Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

-> Weiße Leuchtdioden


Xigmatek CLF-F1454 (CFS-SYGJS-WU1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

-> 4* 140 .


----------



## Softy (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Fettes Teil  Kannst Du so kaufen.


----------



## blautemple (18. März 2013)

Und wehe es gibt hier keine Bilder


----------



## xCiRE007x (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

Jo Bilder kommen natürlich  werd mal dad Überzeugen heute anfangen zu bestellen   sprich i7, AsRock, das Gehäuse und Netzteil  so eigentlich alles außer Lichter und Graka das kommt später 

Schwupp die Wupp Ein Preis von 2265€ zzgl. 50€-75€ Sleeves und Werkzeug + 50€-75€ Beleuchtung = 2365€-2415€ ungefähr...


Passt perfekt ins Budget heute wird bestellt ! Danke vorerst Jungens *.*


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming- und Render Pc | Sehr Leise | max. 2500€*

So da sich meine Bedürfnisse doch stark geändert haben, wollte ich meine neue Konfi mal in den Raum stellen.. (Muss deutlich mehr Videos Rendern, schneiden und bearbeiten.)

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
2 x Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PD256BW)
1 x Intel Core i7-3930K, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80619I73930K)
1 x G.Skill RipJawsZ DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-19200U CL9-11-11-31 (DDR3-2400) (F3-19200CL9Q-16GBZMD)
1 x ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z)
2 x EVGA GeForce GTX Titan SC Signature, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (06G-P4-2793)
1 x ASRock X79 Extreme9, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics BH16NS40, SATA, retail (BH16NS40.AUAR10B)
4 x Xigmatek CLF-F1454 (CFS-SYGJS-WU1)
1 x Noctua NH-D14 SE2011
1 x Fractal Design Define R4 Titanium Grey mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-TI-W)
1 x Lamptron FlexLight 60cm, 60 LED weiß (LAMP-LEDFL6004)
1 x D-Link Wireless N DWA-547, 300Mbps (MIMO), PCI
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  850W ATX 2.3 (P10-850W/BN203)

lg


----------



## Coldhardt (24. April 2013)

Soll mit dem Rechner immer noch gespielt werden? Wenn nein könnte man mal über Quadro/Tesla/FirePro nachdenken.
Gibt's ein neues Budget? (Hallo übrigens )


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. April 2013)

Beim mobo kannste dir auch mal das hier ansehen: ASROCK X79 FATAL1TY CHAMPION
Die lüfter von xigmatek sind wohl nicht so prickelnd, diese schon eher: SHADOW WINGS MID SPEED 140MM
Was soll den gezockt werden? Vielleicht reicht dir ja sogar ein sapphire hd 7970 dual-x crossfire, damit würdest du 1350€ sparen


----------



## kress (24. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*

Wie schon im anderen Thread erwähnt, passen die Ram's leider nicht unter den Kühler, da musst du dir welche ohne Erhöhung durch einen Kühler suchen. Die Corsair Venegance Low Profil oder Kingston HyperX Serie bieten sich an.

Das Mainboard scheint mir auch recht teuer, gibt es Gründe, warum es genau das sein muss?

Beim Netzteil kann ich alternativ das Corsair AX850 empfehlen (Voll Modular, sehr leise), ist auch etwas günstiger als das Be Quiet.

Bei den Gpu's wirds sehr heis werden, vor allem die obere Grafikkarte, da solltest du für eine gute Belüftung sorgen.

Der D-Link Wlan Adapter ist für PCI, dein Board hat aber nur Pcie Anschlüsse, da musst du was anderes nehmen, für Kühlung/Airflow im Gehäuse wäre eigentlich ein usb Wlan Stick besser, gleiches gilt für die Soundkarte. (Das AsRock hat ja kein onBoard Sound, das ist auch etwas schlecht für den Airflow.) Falls du die Soundkarte nicht umbedingt brauchst, würde ich sie lieber weglassen und auf ein Board mit onBoard Sound umsteigen.


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*

Also mit 6 Lüftern im Define dürfte mit 4 Ausblasenden genug getan sein.. Die Xigmatek wollte ich eigentlich wegen den weißen LEDs .. möchte auch ein wenig basteln..und sleeven und so.. Sonst andere Vorschläge ? Sonst wirds nur ein Stinknormaler PC ohne jegliches Casemodding

NT würde ich schon gerne beim beQuiet bleiben  
MB ? Wenn ich wieder auf Z77 Board mit 3770k setzen würde dann würde ich den K2 nehmen und Das Asrock Z77 Extreme9 (hat Wlan  und Sound) und sonst.. joa.. 

Budget beläuft sich bis spätestens Sommer 2013 auf 4k-5k 

Eigentlich würde ich nebenbei auch ein wenig PC Gameplays machen 

Und Intel/nVidia als Kombination ist mir immer lieber 

@Coldhardt: Hallo


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. April 2013)

Bei einem titan sli ist wakü sehr zu empfehlen. Siehe mein vorschlag aus deinem anderem thread


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*

Mhh.. Nur muss dann der Rest auch wassergekühlt werden und dazu brauche ich ein schönes Gehäuse.. und ehrlich gesagt möchte ich gerne bei meinem FD bleiben das ich bis jetzt in der Konfi habe


----------



## Coldhardt (24. April 2013)

Dann werden die Titanen aber verdammt laut/heiß. WaKü wär wesentlich leiser. 

@all Wie ist eig. die GPGPU Leistung der Titan?
Ansonsten könnte man auch über ein 7970 CF nachdenken.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. April 2013)

Die gpgpu leistung liegt zwischen hd 7950 und hd 7970. Ein hd 7950 cf wäre 1500€ günstiger als ein titan sli, bei etwa identischer gpgpu leistung


----------



## Coldhardt (24. April 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:
			
		

> Die gpgpu leistung liegt zwischen hd 7950 und hd 7970. Ein hd 7950 cf wäre 1500€ günstiger als ein titan sli, bei etwa identischer gpgpu leistung



Vllt. wäre das dann sinnvoller. 

@TE in welchem Verhältnis steht denn Zocken zu Rendern?


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*

Ich stehe aufm Kriegsbein mit AMD 

Puuhhaa  manchmal mehr zocken manchmal mehr rendern .. Wobei ich nahezu jedes mal wenn ich am Rechner bin irgendetwas mit meinen Videos mache oder für meine Bekannten ein paar Modelle fertig mache


----------



## Coldhardt (24. April 2013)

In welcher Auflösung soll denn gezockt werden? 
Und warum stehst du auf dem Kriegsbein mit AMD?


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*

Full-HD mindwstenst wenn nicht sogar höher. (2560*1440 oder ähnliche)

Hatte lange auf AMD gesetzt bis eine einen Schaden hatte  keinerlei Einsicht von AMD Seite .. Und das war viel Geld .. Deswegen bleibe ich bei Intel Nvidia und nicht anders  aber der Schaden soll hier jetzt keine Diskussion auslösen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. April 2013)

xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Full-HD mindwstenst wenn nicht sogar höher. (2560*1440 oder ähnliche)
> 
> Hatte lange auf AMD gesetzt bis eine einen Schaden hatte  keinerlei Einsicht von AMD Seite .. Und das war viel Geld .. Deswegen bleibe ich bei Intel Nvidia und nicht anders  aber der Schaden soll hier jetzt keine Diskussion auslösen



Mit ausnahme von crysis 3 und the witcher 2 extended edition reicht ein hd 7950 cf für 2560x1440p gut aus


----------



## Coldhardt (24. April 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:
			
		

> Mit ausnahme von crysis 3 und the witcher 2 extended edition reicht ein hd 7950 cf für 2560x1440p gut aus



Jop, also wäre 2x 7950/7970 die eigentlich beste Wahl. Wollen wirs nicht nochmal versuchen?


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*

Tut mir leid  Ich bekomme schon beim iMac immer einen Brechreiz mit der 4850 -.- 

Titan SLI ist mir um einiges Lieber

Ähm ich hab einen 27" und einen Full HD 23,2 Zoll am Rechner zur Zeit


----------



## Coldhardt (24. April 2013)

xCiRE007x schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid  Ich bekomme schon beim iMac immer einen Brechreiz mit der 4850 -.-
> 
> Titan SLI ist mir um einiges Lieber
> 
> Ähm ich hab einen 27" und einen Full HD 23,2 Zoll am Rechner zur Zeit



Die 4850 ist ja auch schon uralt 

Aber gut, wenn du das Geld hast 
Aber ich verspreche dir, dass zwei Titans sich in FullHD langweilen werden.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. April 2013)

Von einer 4850 würd ich auch brechreize kriegen. Probiers mit dem 7950 cf (2x powercolor hd 7950 v2 gibts schon für 480€). Ist die beste lösung aus preislicher sicht


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*

Bei einem Budget bis zu 5k sind die beiden Titan ja wohl drin 

Weiß zufällig jemand, was mit den Hydrocopper Karten von EVGA ist ?


----------



## Coldhardt (24. April 2013)

Mit WaKü wird's knapp 

Du kriegst dann halt nicht die Renderleistung von zwei 7970, aber man könnte ja auch zwei PCs bauen, einen zum Rendern und einen zum Zocken ...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*

Naja mit WaKü könnts grad noch so hinhauen


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*

Mhh wenn ich mein Z77 Extreme9 + 3770k nehme reicht es wieder


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. April 2013)

xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand, was mit den Hydrocopper Karten von EVGA ist ?



Die Karten haben einen vorinstallierten Wasserkühler. Ich würde mir das Basteln aber nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## blautemple (28. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*



xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Mhh wenn ich mein Z77 Extreme9 + 3770k nehme reicht es wieder


 
Wofür brauchst du denn so ein Mobo ?


----------



## xCiRE007x (28. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*

Es ging eher darum, warum die nirgends zu finden sind... 

Extreme 9 währe schon passend für das System mit den Extra Features..

Zur 3930k Sache .. Da hab ich 2 passende Kühler gefunden die sehr gut sein sollen.. BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 2 und den EKL Brocken 2 .. Meine Frage .. Welcher ist besser (bezogen auf Kühlleistung und die Lautstärke und vor allen Dingen ob die mit den RipjawsZ kompatibel sind) 

Freue mich über hilfreiche Antworten .. Ich werde erstmal eine LuKü im FD D R4 ausprobieren mit dem 3930k System .. (Wenn die konfi fertig ist) Wakü kann ja später noch gemacht werden


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. April 2013)

Lukü würde ich bei einem sandy-E nicht machen, sondern gleich wakü


----------



## xCiRE007x (28. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*

Dann brauche ich aber ein komplett anderes Gehäuse  eins was leise ist, trotzdem für wakü geeignet ist .. Mainboard muss dann auch ne Wakü haben usw..

Wenn ja Empfehlungen sind gerne (komplett System) gesehen..


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*



xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Wenn ja Empfehlungen sind gerne (komplett System) gesehen..


 
ok, hier: Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## xCiRE007x (28. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*

Ging eigentlich nur um die zusätzlichen Teile für das hier 

1 3930k
2 EVGA GeForce GTX Titan SC Signature
1 BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 850W
2 Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
1 Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2 TB
1 Asus Xonar DX 7.1
1 LG BH16NS40
1 AsRock X79 Extreme9 (Wenn es ein MB mit fertiger Wasserkühlung gibt oder eins was ich leicht umbauen kann, dann nehme ich ein anderes)
1 G Skill RipJawsZ 19200 16GB

Dafür eine Wakü wäre perfekt .. MB könnt ihr ein anderes empfehlen   wenn ihr so lieb seien würdet  Grakas wechsle ich nicht


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. April 2013)

Statt dem asrock würde ich dieses nehmen: http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-x79-ud5-quad-pc3-10667u-ddr3-a698604.html dazu gibts wasserkühler: http://geizhals.de/watercool-heatkiller-mb-set-ga-x79-ud5-11530-a733146.html

Ram eher den hier: http://geizhals.de/geil-enhance-cor...-9-28-ddr3-1600-gec316gb1600c9qc-a662453.html

Den titan sli würde ich dir ausraten, da es egal ist ob du mit dem titan sli 120 oder mit dem 7970 cf 100 fps erzielst


----------



## xCiRE007x (28. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*

Okay danke für die Teile und das MB

Titan bleibt 

Wenn nicht nehme ich die RipjawsX 16GB  14900 oder 12900


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*

Warum nicht eine normale TITAN ? Ich finde den Aufpreis für 30 MHz echt übertrieben


----------



## xCiRE007x (28. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*

So groß sind die Unterschiede ja nicht.. Und wakü einbauen dürfte ich ja irgendwie hinbekommen :S

Gehäuse Tipps noch ? Lüfter würde ich auch die BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 nehmen, da die ja sehr gut sein sollen. Oder gibt es bessere Gehäuselüfter.. 

Hat zufällig jemand das Letzte Heft ? Mir fällt gerade der testsieget bei den Big Towern nicht ein :S


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. April 2013)

Ich lege dir das switch 810 nahe


----------



## xCiRE007x (28. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*

Jap das ist im Test Platz 2 .. Wie gut ist das Shinobi XL für ne Wakü dieser Ordnung ?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*



xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Jap das ist im Test Platz 2 .. Wie gut ist das Shinobi XL für ne Wakü dieser Ordnung ?


 
zwar gut, aber das shionobi xl kann ober glaub ich nur einen 360er aufnehmen, das switch schafft nen 420er. kreislauf könnte dann so aussehen (switch 810): pumpe--cpu--420er--gpu´s--mora--mobo--agb--pumpe


----------



## xCiRE007x (28. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*

Ich kenn mich mit Wasserkühlungen Null Komma nichts aus.. Kannst du es noch einmal Bitte für den dummen TE machen ?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*



xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich mit Wasserkühlungen Null Komma nichts aus.. Kannst du es noch einmal Bitte für den dummen TE machen ?


 
kein problem. hier ein link: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-19125699/SWITCH-2.png.html


----------



## xCiRE007x (28. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*

Ahh Gut danke  Ich brauche nur noch Übersetzungshilfe bei mora und agb


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. April 2013)

xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Ahh Gut danke  Ich brauche nur noch Übersetzungshilfe bei mora und agb



Mo-ra: Monster Radiator (extern, meist 9x 120/140mm, manchmal auch 18x 140mm)

Agb: Ausgleichsbehälter (intern, als röhre oder im 3 1/2 / 5 1/4" schacht, dient zum befüllen und als wasserreservior)


----------



## xCiRE007x (28. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*

Ah gut danke .. Also brauche ich dann für den Mora extra Platz so gesehen ? Oder kann ich das irgendwie am Gehäuse außen machen ?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. April 2013)

xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Ah gut danke .. Also brauche ich dann für den Mora extra Platz so gesehen ? Oder kann ich das irgendwie am Gehäuse außen machen ?



Der mora braucht extra platz, du kannst ihn an die rechte seitenwand des switch 810 stellen/schrauben


----------



## xCiRE007x (28. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*

Optisch ansprechende Varianten gibt es ohne Casemod wahrscheinlich nicht oder ?

Welche Dimension hat denn eine Mora


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. April 2013)

Ohne casemod nein

Ein mora mit 9x 140mm ist ca 50x50x7 cm gross (b·h·t)


----------



## xCiRE007x (29. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*

Also muss ich einen gut belüftetes Teil dafür bauen, welches ich ans Case machen kann ? Stimmt doch so oder ... Wird der Mora eigentlich laut oder nicht ?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. April 2013)

Eigentlich stellt man den mora einfach neben/hinters case, aber darauf auchten, dass die lüfter auf dem mora luft ansaugen/abgeben können. Die lautstärke eines mora hängt von den verwendeten lüftern ab


----------



## xCiRE007x (29. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*

Ich lass mir da schon etwas einfallen  dann mache ich halt ein Casemod ^^ 

Kannst du mir dann bitte noch für die Konfiguration alle Teile geben


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*

alle teile für die wakü oder das gesamte?


----------



## xCiRE007x (29. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*

Gesamt wenn du es machen würdest.. also mit dem Prozessor, dem Netzteil, den Grakas und Festplatten und den 14900ern RipJawsZ


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*



xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Gesamt wenn du es machen würdest.. also mit dem Prozessor, dem Netzteil, den Grakas und Festplatten und den 14900ern RipJawsZ


 
Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ja ich weiss, keine ripjaws...aber die 120€ sind rausgeworfenes geld, da du die evo corsa einfach selbst übertakten kannst

auch "nur" die 2 hd 7970er da die 1300€ günstiger sind als die titan und ich kein spiel wüsste, das selbst in 2560x1440p nicht flüssig liefe. das gesparte geld anlegen und später besser investieren - oder in urlaub fahren


----------



## xCiRE007x (29. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*

Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Hier noch einmal mit meinen gewünschten Teilen  passt das so ? Wenn nicht frage ich bei den Wasserkühlungsleuten noch einmal


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*

jup, passt.


----------



## xCiRE007x (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*

Kleine Frage.. Gibts das Switch auch in Weiß ? Und dann habe ich mir ein anderes Gehäuse noch ausgeguckt.. nur ohne sichtfenster aber egal ... Ist das Lian Li PC A75 eine gute alternative für den Switch ?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. Mai 2013)

Jo, das switch gibts auch in weiss: http://geizhals.de/nzxt-switch-810-weiss-mit-sichtfenster-ca-sw810-w1-a727046.html

Das lian li ist sehr gut, aber weniger wakü geeignet


----------



## xCiRE007x (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: PC für Videobearbeitung und Rendering | Leise*

Ah gut okay .. Gibt es noch schöne Blaue Casemod Elemente ?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. Mai 2013)

xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Ah gut okay .. Gibt es noch schöne Blaue Casemod Elemente ?



Da wären: 
http://geizhals.de/lamptron-flexlight-pro-60cm-lamp-ledpr3001-a832544.html

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B0029SELOM/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1367788002&sr=8-2&pi=SL75


----------

